# Will a Yorkie be able to mate with GSD



## Ivanlotter (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi,


I am very concerned that our Yorkshire Terrier male will be able to mate with our female Shepherd? Is there a possibility?


Thanks


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Where there's a will, there's a way. Don't make it easy for him though. Hide the liquor.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Yes


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes, I have seen a Min Pin male attempting to mate with a Bernese Mnt Dog. She would lie down for him and they would have done it if no one had interfered.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

That depends. How big are his paws?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Steve Strom said:


> Where there's a will, there's a way. Don't make it easy for him though. Hide the liquor.


Okay, I'm wiping coffee...er, beer...off my screen here! :rofl:

The answer is, of course, YES...


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Muskeg said:


> That depends. How big are his paws?


Hey, that's a myth.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sunsilver said:


> Okay, I'm wiping coffee...er, beer...off my screen here! :rofl:
> 
> The answer is, of course, YES...


Funny how that brave little male dog keeps an eye on that big dog to make sure he won't get eaten afterwards, like some spiders do with their lovers :grin2:


----------



## BigHemi45 (May 10, 2016)

Steve Strom said:


> Where there's a will, there's a way. Don't make it easy for him though. Hide the liquor.


Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Steve Strom said:


> Where there's a will, there's a way. Don't make it easy for him though. Hide the liquor.



Was that liquor, or licker?


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

When I was a child, our neighbour's Dachshund had puppies from a GSD. The pups where bigger than their mom in no time!


----------



## SamsontheGSD (Dec 23, 2016)

A friends rat terrier always tried w our last GSD. Luckily she was a classy lady and would have none of it.


----------

